# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Взаимопонимание

## Irina

_Искусству взаимопонимания человек должен научиться в первую очередь, если он хочет избежать ненужных страданий, а главное - никому их не причинять. Он должен попытаться понять смысл человеческих отношений. Казалось бы, всё просто: знай законы, наблюдай за людьми, набирайся опыта - и всё станет ясно само собой. Но опыт общения показывает только одно: ясности в человеческих отношениях как не было, так и нет. Люди, словно только и заняты тем, что создают друг другу множество неразрешимых проблем._

Как добиться взаимопонимания? Что нужно знать и делать, чтобы его достичь?

----------


## брюNETка

Если человеку не свойственно осознавать свои ошибки, делать выводы из каких-то ситуаций, анализировать происходящее, то с ним будет практически невозможно достигнуть взаимопонимания.
Если же человеку всё вышеперечисленное свойственно, то для достижения взаимопонимания достаточно разговоров по душам.

----------


## Asteriks

Для взаимопонимания нужно во-первых, обоюдное желание, во-вторых, уважение, и в -третьих, готовность принять другого человека таким, каков он есть.

----------


## Irina

Мне для взаимопонимания с некоторыми людьми иногда нужно время. Не всегда можно сразу понять человека. Но, если не удаётся его понять через некоторое время, не считаю, что это моя проблема. Я всегда стараюсь сохранять равновесие в общении с людьми. Если так происходит соглашусь с *брюNETка* 


> Если человеку не свойственно осознавать свои ошибки, делать выводы из каких-то ситуаций, анализировать происходящее, то с ним будет практически невозможно достигнуть взаимопонимания.

----------


## ПаранойА

Чтоб научится искусству взаимопонимания, не надо быть эгоистом.

----------


## Irina

А ещё встречаются люди с заниженной самооценкой, вот с ними иногда даже тяжелее найти взаимопонимание, чем с эгоистами и заносчивыми людьми. Не знаю с чем это связано, но трудно общаться с людьми, которые думают, что они недостойны понимания и уважения.

----------


## Sanych

Я думаю слово  - взаимо, тут не зря стоит. Поэтому и надо уметь уживаться взаимно.

----------


## Asteriks

Прекрасный пример достигнутого за год взаимопонимания. 



> Шаг вперёд и 2 назад. Мнения абсолютно однополярные, по другом и быть не могло тут. Сделал блог впервую очередь для себя. Модненькая нынче фишка и не имеет ничего общего с дневником личной и секретной тетрадке пару 10-ков лет назад. Общий доступ всё равно не даст раскрыть тайны быта своего. Ни про мужа, ни про деток, про тестей, сватов и т.п напрямую ни кто не поведает. Да и мыслишка о прибытке с блога покоя не даёт. А то что люди делают форумы в первую очередь для других, опять для других, и всё время для других, и не плачутся там днями, позабыли. Только - да, что там делать на форумах. Правильно, деньжат то не заплатят.
> Такое чувство сложилось, что идёш по коридору, справа комнаты-блоги, и слева комнаты-блоги. Заглянул, посмотрел и дальше пошёл. А форум - это актовый зал. Это площадь для общения большая многогранная. И тут ещё умение надо общаться, это не в комнатке своей верещать.

----------


## Alex

> Я думаю слово - взаимо, тут не зря стоит. Поэтому и надо уметь уживаться взаимно.





> Прекрасный пример достигнутого за год взаимопонимания.


Наизнанку себя, наизнанку,
До предела, по правде, что есть.
Пусть потом отшвырнут, как портянку,
Ну, а дальше?..Не знаю…Бог весть…

Под взаимопониманием порой понимают определенную точку зрения, при этом не обращают внимание на мнение большинства

----------


## Irina

> Под взаимопониманием порой понимают определенную точку зрения, при этом не обращают внимание на мнение большинства


Это если оба человека согласны с этой точкой зрения. А если нет? И ещё, большинство - это не всегда стая и не всегда неправильные мысли и поступки. Иногда стоит к нему прислушиваться и пробовать находить компромиссы, т.е. взаимопонимание.

----------


## Alex

> Иногда стоит к нему прислушиваться и пробовать находить компромиссы,


Только не все этого хотят - порой свое я дороже

----------


## Irina

> Только не все этого хотят - порой свое я дороже


Да, но ведь это очень сильно  мешает жить, и в первую очередь самому человеку. Взаимопонимание, как и любые отношения с людьми, это процесс созидания. Это сложно, иногда даже очень. Всегда проще ломать чем строить. Но только что можно вырастить на обломках, кроме обиды, разочарования и порой ненависти ко всем и вся?

----------

